# What bullet does "No JVD" fall under



## Orthocoderpgu (Aug 11, 2010)

Is no JVD a bullet? Not a bullet? Does anyone know and if so, which bullet it is? I'm thinking that it should be the external inspection of the neck, but is that correct? Thanks.


----------



## LLovett (Aug 11, 2010)

Under 97 General Multi System exam it is not a bullet. Under the Cardiovascular Single System exam it is, under Neck.

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------



## ajfinn0216 (Aug 11, 2010)

Actually Laura, that is not a bullet under cardiovasculart


----------



## cmcgarry (Aug 11, 2010)

On the specific Cardiovascular Examination, it is a bullet under Neck - Examination of jugular veins (eg, distension; a, v or cannon a waves).


----------

